# Hotel/B&B Managers jobs?



## Danbern61 (Oct 15, 2012)

We are a middle aged couple (Very early 50's!) with experience of managing 4 and 5 star Gold B&B's in The Lake District and Yorkshire. We were wondering if there were any opportunities for us to do similar work abroad. It may be that there isn't, but if you don't ask you don't get. If you know of any opportunities, or can offer any help/advice we would appreciate it. 

This is very much an initial test the waters type of post, but every journey starts with a single step!

We do have a "family" of 2 small dogs...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Danbern61 said:


> We are a middle aged couple (Very early 50's!) with experience of managing 4 and 5 star Gold B&B's in The Lake District and Yorkshire. We were wondering if there were any opportunities for us to do similar work abroad. It may be that there isn't, but if you don't ask you don't get. If you know of any opportunities, or can offer any help/advice we would appreciate it.
> 
> This is very much an initial test the waters type of post, but every journey starts with a single step!
> 
> We do have a "family" of 2 small dogs...


hmm - well I guess with the high unemployment (25%+) here there would be queues of Spanish people & others already here for any jobs going who you would have to compete with ....

do you speak Spanish??

anyway - why not just add your details to our 'Looking for work in Spain' sticky thread above.........you never know


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Are there any B&B establishments? certainly none here and I have never seen any on the other Islands.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Hepa said:


> Are there any B&B establishments? certainly none here and I have never seen any on the other Islands.


Yes, aren't they called "pension" or "casa rural".

I'm sure there's another name for them but it escapes me. Any way, there are plenty around on the mainland.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

welcome to the forum - and yes, you need to find out and the only way is to ask!!! I'd be skeptical cos of the economic climate in Spain, you would need to be fluent in Spanish and now to be a resident of Spain you would need to prove an income and healthcare cover, which may prove difficult.

Have a look thru the forum to get an idea of how things are in Spain and feel free to ask anything you want to know

Jo xxxx


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> Yes, aren't they called "pension" or "casa rural".
> 
> I'm sure there's another name for them but it escapes me. Any way, there are plenty around on the mainland.


Ah yes, we have them here. Pension here is a hotel with no facilities, no bar, no dining room etc. etc. The ones here are usually above a bar. Often frequented by hippies or back packers 

Casa rural is a house to rent in the country, sometimes with no mains electricity, usually with a roof that leaks and an outside toilet and shower room. 

My Father ran a B&B in Cornwall, we have nothing here equivalent to his premises.

Psst. We don't have a mainland, we are part of Macaronesia


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

The smaller establishments are mostly family-run, so opportunities would be limited. People I know who run casas rurales only pay cleaning staff, they do all the rest themselves.

You would also need to be reasonably proficient in lots of languages, not just English and Spanish, to be able to field phone calls in French, German, Italian etc. 

Lots of Spanish are doing training courses in hotel management because it's one of the country's few growth industries, so competition will be stiff!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Hepa said:


> Ah yes, we have them here. Pension here is a hotel with no facilities, no bar, no dining room etc. etc. The ones here are usually above a bar. Often frequented by hippies or back packers
> 
> Casa rural is a house to rent in the country, sometimes with no mains electricity, usually with a roof that leaks and an outside toilet and shower room.
> 
> ...




"Casa rural" is also a term for a rural b&b or family run 'hotel' (I checked with Spanish friends). The other word I couldn't think of earlier is 'venta' which means 'roadside inn'.

Psst - I know you're not on the mainland, I was merely pointing out that whilst you may not have b&b's where you are, we certainly do (on the mainland).


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Tis a different world where you are, on the Iberian peninsular.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> "Casa rural" is also a term for a rural b&b or family run 'hotel' (I checked with Spanish friends). The other word I couldn't think of earlier is 'venta' which means 'roadside inn'.


Yes, I have friends who run a B&B which has been given Casa Rural status. They are found all over Spain including las Canarias. http://www.casasrurales.com/

Ventas don't usually do accommodation though, at least round here. They are more like transport cafes, originally providing midday meals for agricultural workers so they wouldn't have to go home during they day, although some have gone "up market".


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I have a friend who has one a Casa Rural, here it is a Rustic Cottage to rent, you cook your own breakfast, Tis a different world where you are,

El Hierro rentals: Fincas, cottages, casas rurales, villas and apartments


----------

